# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cigüeñas en Albacete.

## santy

El sábado, saliendo de Albacete nos encontramos el colega Pepe Segura y yo, una agradable sorpresa, una pareja de cigüeñas. Unos días antes, ya habíamos visto una, pero creímos que estaba de paso o despistada, pero no era así. Está la pareja, y como se aprecia en la foto, recogen ramas para intentar anidar, a pesar de que en el sitio donde estaban no se aprecia todavía que haya nido.
Esto en otras provincias es común, pero en Albacete capital, a no ser como digo alguna despistada, no se suelen ver.










Las fotos son gentileza de Pepe, que me las ha pasado, y ya se guardará bien de no hacerlo jejeje.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

